# B vom Coldwater Canyon Litter



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

This will be my second litter of Deutsch Drahthaars.
Both the mother and father are accomplished dogs within the breed and are solid hunting dogs.
Due March 25, 2011









Cassie vom Cinnamon Creek (Mea)









Auz vom Barenwald

http://coldwatercanyon.weebly.com/b-litter.html


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Getting Close and excited. 
Only 7 days to go.


----------

